# Funcionamiento de dispositivos básicos



## Churi (Oct 5, 2006)

Hola,

 Para los que no tengan claro como funciona una resistencia, un condensador, etc.
Os dejo un enlace en el que hay ejemplos gráficos que son la leche:

http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/~fisica3/teoria.htm


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 6, 2006)

Hola Churi ,interesante pagina ,gracias ,suerte un saludo


----------



## funkxero (May 9, 2010)

gracias , saludos!


----------

